# Sirius Has Poor Customer Service



## Kevin78 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesterday I called Sirius to get information to see if Terrestrial Repeaters were available at my zipcode where I work in Southwest Houston and she told me to hold on one sec , let me look here.. and she said it again, then she told me that she was gonna put me on hold and left me holding for 10 minutes and never came back, so I hung up the phone. 
I know she had my telephone number because she asked me to verify it. Good customer service would have had information like that in front of them or easy access and good customer service would have had the courtesy to call me back but that didn't happen. 
I am a new subscriber of Sirius as of March and cannot get a signal inside my office. I look at the signal strengths in the menu settings and I see a good terrestrial signal but no satellite signal. It constantly says: Aquiring signal. It works fine in my car but not in my office.
I wanna add that I have XM service in my office and has no problem getting a terrestrial signal. 

the zip code is 77074 

thanks for your help guys..

Kevin


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I live in Philly and a guy I work with has a Stiletto the runs off of Terrestrial signal inside the building. What unit are you using? Maybe only the newer ones work like this?


----------



## Kevin78 (Apr 30, 2007)

FramundaCheeze said:


> I live in Philly and a guy I work with has a Stiletto the runs off of Terrestrial signal inside the building. What unit are you using? Maybe only the newer ones work like this?


I have the Starmate 4 . Its showing the first 3 of 10 blocks that are solid in the terrestrial signal level on the display. Still says acquiring signal.

Model#: ST4-TK1-R Starmate 4

thanks


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry you had a bad experience. The handful of times I have needed to call over the 4 years I have been subscriber have always been positive. The last time I called in was a year ago when our built in radio finished its free year.

pf


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. I have had to call them 3 or 4 times over the past couple of years and they have been very helpful and friendly. Maybe just a bad agent who didn't do the correct follow up.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Kevin78 said:


> Yesterday I called Sirius to get information to see if Terrestrial Repeaters were available at my zipcode where I work in Southwest Houston and she told me to hold on one sec , let me look here.. and she said it again, then she told me that she was gonna put me on hold and left me holding for 10 minutes and never came back, so I hung up the phone.
> I know she had my telephone number because she asked me to verify it. Good customer service would have had information like that in front of them or easy access and good customer service would have had the courtesy to call me back but that didn't happen.
> I am a new subscriber of Sirius as of March and cannot get a signal inside my office. I look at the signal strengths in the menu settings and I see a good terrestrial signal but no satellite signal. It constantly says: Aquiring signal. It works fine in my car but not in my office.
> I wanna add that I have XM service in my office and has no problem getting a terrestrial signal.
> ...


Kevin you are right sirius does have lousy service.When I cancelled my account because of signal issues. it took a half hour to close the account they put me on hold several times I told the rep when got back it took 30 minutes and he didn't say anything. BTW some call centers don't have capabilty of calling people back. I work for Amex and we only take incoming calls so don't assume all call centers can call back. Just an FYI. Max.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yesterday I replaced by old Starmate Replay with a Starmate 4. Called up to swap out the receiver from the Best Buy parking lot. I got Hector, who spoke English and the total call lasted 2:26 from the time I hit send to the time I closed my phone. Third time I've dealt with Sirius CS in 2 ½ years. Always a pleasant experience.


----------

